# Possibly Moving to HK in August, Advice Please!



## giambatti99 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello All, 

I am new to the Forum and I am currently in the process of interviewing with a company out in Hong Kong. I am living in New York City at the moment and I am wondering what life will be like over there! I have yet to ever travel to Asia and I am very excited about this potential opportunity!

I am wondering what part of HK most people of late 20's live? :noidea:

Has anyone brought cats over recently from America? If so is the process long and crazy? I have done some research as I was initially moving to London, but plans have obviously changed  I know it takes 6 months to bring cats to UK but HK seems different... anyone gone through the process?

Also, will finding a flat in HK be hard with animals? I have heard yes and I have heard no! 


Lastly... How is adjusting to HK lifestyle for an American? I live in NYC and I have traveled a lot, so I am assuming I should be just fine


----------



## hongkie2010 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hong Kong is a small place to live in therefore will be very easy to get around. There would be pet friendly flats for rent particularily in the New Territories or the Islands. It really depends if you want a city life or country life to know where you can settle. Other than that, you just need to be friendly and you'll get by. There are alot of expat communities here and expat care. I go to OT&P, what better way to get started make sure you are fit and know from to experts themselves, you'll never know you may bump into an acquaintance while you are there.  Good Luck!


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello giambatti99, Im born and raised in Miami, Florida. I have visited Hong Kong 5 times and i have lived here for the last 3 years. I read that you are from NY does that mean the city? If so then you might be used to livng in a crowded city. I know of friends who are from New York City and they have said Hong Kong is more crowded. Also most do not speak English and its very hot and humid. besides that try getting a place in Hong Kong city say between Fortress hill and Central. JW


----------



## roste (Jul 10, 2010)

@Hongkie2010... What/where is "OT&P"

Thanks!


----------



## GAllen (Jul 8, 2010)

Moving to Hong Kong should be similar to living in New York City was for you except that most will not speak English and it never snows. GA


----------



## sakaeyellow (Jul 19, 2010)

GAllen said:


> Moving to Hong Kong should be similar to living in New York City was for you except that most will not speak English and it never snows. GA


One bad thing about Hong Kong is the humidity. And it's not that difficult to find an apartment that allows dogs.


----------



## GAllen (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah its very humid even more than other parts in the world. I spent a year in Jamaica and it wasnt as humid as it is in Hong Kong. GA.


----------



## Natasha84 (Jul 23, 2010)

You should really consider visiting a place before committing to a contract of any length. Unless you are like some people who are trying to escape their current situation.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I would say go where they pay you well and its work that you enjoy doing. Or go where the work will be challenging and enjoyable rahter then for good pay. JW


----------

